# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Janice departure

## xCharliex

She gets killed, she wins money on the lottery and gets run over by Steve! I didnt know they were going to kill her character off, so it means a rule out of any return!

----------


## Chloe-Elise

Awwwww, I didnt know they were killing her off  :Sad:

----------


## Luna

so if she wins on the lottery who gets the money???

----------


## Tamzi

Leanne as she is Janice's closest relative.

I just read that articale. Apparently he scriptwriters were really happy she was going as she said their storylines were boring!

----------


## Angeltigger

Yeah i knew that Janice was geting axed

----------


## eastenders mad

aww poor Janice. I bet Steve will get life for that then. i wonder if Tracy will be happy.

----------


## Lennie

Tracy will be well happy

----------


## Chloe O'brien

what a bummer imagine winning the lottery and poping your clogs before you get the chance to spend it. I suppose they have to have a death for xmas to compete with ee

----------


## Chris_2k11

Where did you hear this please Charlie??

----------


## Lennie

I think it was in the news of the world

----------


## luvyaorla

> Leanne as she is Janice's closest relative.
> 
> I just read that articale. Apparently he scriptwriters were really happy she was going as she said their storylines were boring!


is toyah not her closest relative as leanne is just her stepdaughter no ther real daughter

----------


## noeyedeer

Yes Toyah is her daughter.  Leanne is her step daughter.

----------


## feelingyellow

maybe they don't know where toyah is so leanne gets it or maybe it's shared? janice might have had a will

i really am going to miss janice, she's been a great actress and doesn't deserved to be axed! she can still do great comedy even after 8 years or whatever it's been

----------


## Chris_2k11

This sounds like a bit of a silly plot to me  :Searchme:

----------


## lalala

How can Leanne get her money. Leanne is her step-daughter.Toyah is her real daughter so she will probaly be the one that gets the money.

----------


## Andy'sLuckyPony

That is AWFUL. Poor Jan...*cries* I thought she was brill. Much better than Cilla.

And Toyah should get the money, her being Janice's only real child and all. 

I bet Cilla will try to get some.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I bet Cilla will try to get some.


I'd like to see her try!

----------


## dddMac1

Poor Janice

----------


## Debs

poor janice being killed off!!!

----------


## lollymay

poor janice shes one of the best on corrie - and she had her hair cut off for it aswell

----------


## xCharliex

> Where did you hear this please Charlie??


Was in the Mirror, News of the World or People one of the 3 same article as the EE gossip

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Was in the Mirror, News of the World or People one of the 3 same article as the EE gossip


Oh ok, thanks   :Smile:

----------


## xCharliex

> Oh ok, thanks



If i still have the paper ill try scannin it later

----------


## emma_strange

> aww poor Janice. I bet Steve will get life for that then. i wonder if Tracy will be happy.


not neciserily. Martin didnt when he run Jamie over in EE

----------


## Siobhan

> Leanne as she is Janice's closest relative.
> 
> I just read that articale. Apparently he scriptwriters were really happy she was going as she said their storylines were boring!


surely Toyah will get it.. she is her daughter

----------


## kitty_uk

Shame she's very funny as said before she hsd her hair cut to play a storyline, seems a little unfair.

----------


## [email protected]

i can't believe how unlucky she is, winning lotto then getting knocked down!  :Rotfl:   typical janice never seemed to be lucky

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

it was confirmed by tina baker that janice did not die

----------


## Siobhan

> it was confirmed by tina baker that janice did not die


that is good to hear

----------


## gbnut

we will just have to wait and see.  Has she left already or is she still to do her final scenes?  how far ahead are they???

----------


## eastenders mad

janice is not dieing thats really good. I didn't want her to die

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

I'm glad she ain't dying,but i'm not glad that she's leaving,i want her to stay!!

----------


## amyle

Leanne is not even her daughter

----------


## iocioc

so wonder will leanne stay around r go as well since she will be after winnning the lottery then and have loads of money

----------


## eastenders mad

Jamie will be thinking i could have stayed with her lol.
but they will never get back together.

----------


## gbnut

> Jamie will be thinking i could have stayed with her lol.
> but they will never get back together.


who says that leanne would get the money????

but i dont think Janice is going to be killed off.

----------


## eastenders mad

> who says that leanne would get the money????
> 
> but i dont think Janice is going to be killed off.


Maybe she might give Leanne some bit of the money.
No i think she just leaves and goes and spens her money somewhere else.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

If you ask me, I think it would be pretty stupid to kill Janice off. I bet she will leave with the lottery winnings or something. I think it was a bad decision to axe her in the first place!

----------


## the_watts_rule

When does she leave?

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I think its sometime this spring  :Smile:

----------

